# changing jobs from Sharjah to Dubai - Is that possible?



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently accepted an offer to work in the UAE. I was supposed to work in Sharjah, being my sponsoring company from this emirate as well.
The thing is once I saw the working conditions onsite, I wasn´t satisfied, since it didn´t comply with what they promised me before.
Now my Visa has been cancelled, I left the UAE, and I´m back in Europe. 
My question is: Can I apply for another position in any of the UAE emirates (not Sharjah obviously)(Dubai, Fujairah, etc), since my visa was processed to work in Sharjah?. In case the answer is no, do I have to wait 6 months, or this is just a myth?

P.S.- I believe Abu Dhabi is a case apart?

Cheers,


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

desertlover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently accepted an offer to work in the UAE. I was supposed to work in Sharjah, being my sponsoring company from this emirate as well.
> The thing is once I saw the working conditions onsite, I wasn´t satisfied, since it didn´t comply with what they promised me before.
> ...



The transition from Sharjah -> Dubai is difficult. I've recently gone through it. If your company "banned" you in Sharjah, then that ban is still in place across the UAE as it is registered with the Ministry of Labor for the UAE. Has your company put a ban on you? If not, then you are fine. If so, then you have to wait. If you don't know, contact the Ministry.

-md000/Mike


----------



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

md000 said:


> The transition from Sharjah -> Dubai is difficult. I've recently gone through it. If your company "banned" you in Sharjah, then that ban is still in place across the UAE as it is registered with the Ministry of Labor for the UAE. Has your company put a ban on you? If not, then you are fine. If so, then you have to wait. If you don't know, contact the Ministry.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Thank you Mike,

Yes, they have put a ban. Although the company told me I wouldn´t need to wait 6 months in case I received another application from a company in Dubai.

Ok, so now my question is: Can I enter the UAE to visit some friends for a week, just going on vacation?. As a EU member, we´re allowed to stay with a tourist visa for 30 days, but I don´t know if the ban will cancel this "privilege". They put the ban on February.

Regards,


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

desertlover said:


> Thank you Mike,
> 
> Yes, they have put a ban. Although the company told me I wouldn´t need to wait 6 months in case I received another application from a company in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Then the ban stands across the UAE - no matter what they told you.

As for visiting, this is grey area. I mistakenly assumed that my US passport would override any other visa issue - and was stopped from entering the UAE for nearly a month. The laws/regulations are very unclear and the only way to find out is to come ...and either be let in...or be sent home.

-md000/Mike


----------



## desertlover (Oct 20, 2011)

md000 said:


> Then the ban stands across the UAE - no matter what they told you.
> 
> As for visiting, this is grey area. I mistakenly assumed that my US passport would override any other visa issue - and was stopped from entering the UAE for nearly a month. The laws/regulations are very unclear and the only way to find out is to come ...and either be let in...or be sent home.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I have been checking my passport; there's a big red stamp on my departure´s stamp, with the word "cancelled". So right now I´m not pretty sure if they have put a ban, considering that they told me I would be able to move without having to wait for 6 months.

I was planning to go back to Dubai the first week of May, so by that time it will have been more than one month since I left the country (I left at the beginning of February).

But I need to be sure on this, because I don´t want to spend a lot of money in flght tickets and other expenses once there, to be told I cannot enter.

Thanks for your reply,


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

desertlover said:


> I have been checking my passport; there's a big red stamp on my departure´s stamp, with the word "cancelled". So right now I´m not pretty sure if they have put a ban, considering that they told me I would be able to move without having to wait for 6 months.
> 
> I was planning to go back to Dubai the first week of May, so by that time it will have been more than one month since I left the country (I left at the beginning of February).
> 
> ...


Get another passport then, Simples.

Seriously, go get another one, the UAE works on passport numbers and not names - can you imagine how many Mohd Ali there are?

So just get another one, £40 and you're all sorted.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Or maybe you could go to the local UAE embassy/consulate and ask?


----------



## haythambahig (Dec 6, 2010)

Resident visa cancellation has nothing to do with arriving on a tourist visa. If you are allowed to issue one then , you will be granted entry to UAE. Simple


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

haythambahig said:


> Resident visa cancellation has nothing to do with arriving on a tourist visa. If you are allowed to issue one then , you will be granted entry to UAE. Simple


This is incorrect information.

My residence visa expired and was not cancelled by my employer.
I left the country on a business trip.
I returned to the UAE, thinking I could get a tourist visa on arrival (US citizen)
I was denied entry to the UAE.
I spent about 3 weeks outside of the UAE waiting on the cancellation process.
I was not allowed to return until my residence visa was properly cancelled by my employer.
At that point, I was allowed to return on a tourist visa.

I am still waiting on my residence visa - this has been going on since the 30th of Dec.

-md000/Mike


----------

